# 840 Gran Fondo in Leipers Fork (Nashville), TN on 13 October



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Learned of another century last night at the LBS, and have just registered. Looks to be a great event/ride.

The Eight Forty Fondo | I am the Engine


----------



## sfrank57 (Aug 10, 2012)

I was going to do that one since I would be in the area for a wedding but found out I'm not going to have the time to ride since they are starting so late. My niece's husband and I are going to ride in the M'boro area early that morning instead. I'm really going to miss doing that ride because it is once in a lifetime ride. Have fun.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

I'll be there, albeit only registered for the 70 mile loop. It's a whole lot of climbing!


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

RagbraiNewB said:


> I'll be there, albeit only registered for the 70 mile loop. It's a whole lot of climbing!


It is?


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

tuck said:


> It is?


9000 feet for the century. I realize that's not exactly Ventoux, but for middle Tennessee it's a lot!


----------



## thechemist (Apr 14, 2008)

RagbraiNewB said:


> 9000 feet for the century. I realize that's not exactly Ventoux, but for middle Tennessee it's a lot!


That elevation chart isn't correct. The section through 840 is leveled highway.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

9,000 feet? Are you <bleeping> serious? I had no clue it was that much.

:skep:


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

*oops*



tuck said:


> 9,000 feet? Are you <bleeping> serious? I had no clue it was that much.
> 
> :skep:


Well, that's what the map said, but I think the above poster is correct that there's a lot of up and down on that profile map that does not exist on the actual roads! 

Maybe it was mapped based on the topographic map of the terrain, not based on the road surface? Not sure, but anyway, it's a lot of climbing for Mid-Tenn, but 9k feet appears to be a gross exaggeration. My apologies, (although it wasn't my map it was the race's).


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I called the Harpeth Bike Shop in Nashville yesterday to try to get information on the ride. 

*Sidenote: Spoke with some chick at the shop (forgot the name) who was very....um....interesting....but in a good way :aureola: . 

Practical upshot of the conversation is, apparently, there's an azzload of climbing to be done. :mad2:

I don't mind climbing...have to here in Chattanooga if you're going to ride. But...after 6 Gap weekend before last, and Sequatchie Valley this last weekend, I was kinda hoping for a non-climbish ride. 

T'would be really groovy is someone actually had firsthand knowledge of this... Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## thechemist (Apr 14, 2008)

All I can say is the 840 bit is NOT a climb. I was on there a couple weeks ago and it is smooth sailing. Yes, theta is a climb but it is all perspective. Coming from Chattanooga this is nothing. I really don't think it will be all that hilly but I could be wrong.


----------



## TD101 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be out of town this weekend or I'd be there. Looking at the map, only a small leg is on 840. This area in general is very hilly. No big deal for someone from Chattanooga, but I wouldn't expect a flat, easy ride.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a very hilly area. Wife is from Triune and we are there a lot. It won't be an easy ride.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I've finally been able to pull up the elevation profile and that, coupled with talking with someone else at Harpeth Bike Shop, I think that while it will be hilly, it's not going to be BAD.  Even if it ends up being a biotch...Nothing I can do about it now, so I may as well suck it up and get on with it. 

I hope it's not TOOO hilly though, because I'm brining my midget prostitute road crew, and as they were bad and didn't make me happy and also didn't clean the garage this last week as they were told, they have to run behind me carrying my water and gear, as opposed to riding in their usually provided clown car.


----------



## thechemist (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, that was a little hilly was a slow start too but it was FUN and great weather


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Jens Voigt didn't pass me until the last 10 miles. 

(of course I was on the 65 mile course)


----------



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to have missed it.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I have mixed "reviews" of the ride, myself.

The 840 section was, obviously, *******, but the majority of the roads jarred the teeth out of my head. :mad2: Also didn't care for fact that the timed climb was full of pot holes and debris...aka tiny gravel patches and the like. *Normally I wouldn't whine about the roads and pot holes...but I heard at least (seriously) ten other riders griping about the same issues...and they weren't nooooobs....so I know it wasn't just me. 

The ride WAS well supported for the most part, however, and the weather was near perfect.

As for myself personally, it was fun to meet and ride with Jens for a while. I and another guy from my LBS was able to keep up with him and his group for a short while, but finally lost him when some girl hit yet another hole and say hi to the pavement with her face (Hope she's okay. It looked nasty.) and we stopped for a minute. Another guy from my LBS managed to stay with him until the finish. 

It'll be interesting to see how they lay out the route next year...if they do it again. Obviously, they won't be able to use the 840 section again.


----------

